# panerai boxes and paperwork



## silvar48 (Feb 4, 2013)

Guys I've just recently heard though a friend that if you purchase a panerai with no boxes or paperwork, you can contact panerai and for a fee they will supply you with new boxes and documentation for that specific watch. can someone verify this?


----------



## hilly10 (Mar 16, 2010)

Cannot verify it, but knowing Panerai the fee will be enormous It will probably put you off. On the plus side those pear wood boxes are beautiful


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

silvar48 said:


> Guys I've just recently heard though a friend that if you purchase a panerai with no boxes or paperwork, you can contact panerai and for a fee they will supply you with new boxes and documentation for that specific watch. can someone verify this?


would you really purchase a panerai without presentation box and documents ? :think:


----------



## EL_Chingon (Sep 20, 2006)

Will3020 said:


> would you really purchase a panerai without presentation box and documents ? :think:


I second that...and I believe they will not give you what you are asking.


----------



## silvar48 (Feb 4, 2013)

thanks guys. i also would be very carefull about buying a pam without boxes and papers but was just curious to know if this was true and if it was a common practice.


----------



## EL_Chingon (Sep 20, 2006)

silvar48 said:


> thanks guys. i also would be very carefull about buying a pam without boxes and papers but was just curious to know if this was true and if it was a common practice.


Nope, it is not a common practice...


----------



## korneevy (May 17, 2012)

Panerai does not sell spare boxes and/or papers as a matter of principle. You can still get boxes and soemtime papers off p.com and few other sites.


----------



## hpark21 (Oct 8, 2007)

What about the case where original owner lost/misplaced the box/papers, but have service box and service paper to prove the authenticity, just not the real wood box/and original chronometer cert papers?


----------



## silvar48 (Feb 4, 2013)

good point...


----------



## meliaser (Apr 18, 2011)

Will3020 said:


> would you really purchase a panerai without presentation box and documents ? :think:


Yes, because you can get a great deal!! Many will stay away if there is no box and papers, which means the price comes down. If you know Panerai well and are confident you are buying the real deal, you can get a steal. Don't knock it unless you've tried it.


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

meliaser said:


> Yes, because you can get a great deal!! Many will stay away if there is no box and papers, which means the price comes down. If you know Panerai well and are confident you are buying the real deal, you can get a steal. Don't knock it unless you've tried it.


I still wouldn't do it however if knew the person/seller very very well then maybe.


----------



## Brep (Feb 10, 2012)

I am not sure I would consider with no boxes or documentation unless I personally knew the seller. Recently purchased a preowned Pam 356 from a AD, had all paperwork, but no outer cardboard box--so maybe had 90%+ confidence. Felt there was enough security in what I had seen to justify the purchase, especially at a reasonable price.


----------



## handwound (Feb 11, 2006)

Will3020 said:


> would you really purchase a panerai without presentation box and documents ? :think:


I have, yes. It was a PAM 002D with no boxes or papers. It devalues the watch some, but as long as you paying a price commensurate with the watch not having boxes and papers, that's not a worry. Buy the seller, not the watch.

I have no idea if Panerai will generate new documents for a specific watch or not. I'm sure you can buy a new box from them, the question is how much will it cost you.


----------



## Watch_guy (Jun 26, 2008)

Will3020 said:


> would you really purchase a panerai without presentation box and documents ? :think:


Absolutely, great way to save money. Just need to know what you are buying. Having a box sitting in the closet doesnt make the watch any nicer while you are wearing it


----------



## Watch_guy (Jun 26, 2008)

Not to burst any bubbles here, but there are fakes with boxes and papers, and real watches without. I collect watches, not boxes. If you are that concerned you should buy new from an AD. If you know what you are buying them who cares?

Also, to the OP....they will only replace a cosc certificate, for a fee....nothing else.


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

Watch_guy said:


> Not to burst any bubbles here, but there are fakes with boxes and papers, and real watches without. I collect watches, not boxes. If you are that concerned you should buy new from an AD. If you know what you are buying them who cares?
> 
> Also, to the OP....they will only replace a cosc certificate, for a fee....nothing else.


Very true, you would think Panerai would double check the authencity of the watch via serial numbers then provide replacement box but if it isn't I guess you'll know about it.


----------



## Watch_guy (Jun 26, 2008)

Why doesnt it occur to most that if someone can counterfeit a watch, it wouldnt be too hard to counterfeit box and paperwork. 
Bottom line is you need to know what you are buying...there are watches that are very real that dont have their original box and paperwork. Inversely there are watches that are very fake accompanied by a box and papers. 
If you limit yourself to Only buying watches that are complete, you will likely miss out on some great deals, and may get taken for a ride in the process.


----------



## Winsford (Feb 12, 2013)

I really doubt that Panerai would do that


----------



## Angelokes (May 8, 2014)

silvar48 said:


> Guys I've just recently heard though a friend that if you purchase a panerai with no boxes or paperwork, you can contact panerai and for a fee they will supply you with new boxes and documentation for that specific watch. can someone verify this?


I wonder if you friend got my panerai that has been stolen from my gym locker


----------



## Trailboss (Apr 17, 2014)

Watch_guy said:


> Why doesnt it occur to most that if someone can counterfeit a watch, it wouldnt be too hard to counterfeit box and paperwork.


+1


----------



## J.C. (Jul 4, 2015)

Even thou the box and papers sit in a closet, I think most collectors look for the complete package. Also try to re-sell that luxury watch with out and see the hard time you have. Case in point this thread. While all things can be faked the box and papers are an added measure of security. I would buy without, but I would have to know the seller and the watch really well. Otherwise no deal.


----------



## exoticwatches (Feb 2, 2013)

silvar48 said:


> Guys I've just recently heard though a friend that if you purchase a panerai with no boxes or paperwork, you can contact panerai and for a fee they will supply you with new boxes and documentation for that specific watch.


That & Mr.Angelo Bonati will fly down to meet you and offer you a lifetime of free service along with 75% off on your next PAM purchase



Watch_guy said:


> Why doesnt it occur to most that if someone can counterfeit a watch, it wouldnt be too hard to counterfeit box and paperwork.


& that


----------



## troycjaco (Dec 11, 2017)

I purchased a used PAM without box/papers AND with an aftermarket strap in awesome condition. Got a great price on it. I went through with it cause I found out from The Rolex Forum, here and even some online articles that the seller was legit. You don't jut buy the watch, you also by the seller. Like previously said, don't give up a possible good deal just cause there's no B/P...unless you buy with the complete intent to sell, that's a whole other ball game imo


----------



## sauuce (Feb 9, 2014)

I would only get models w/o b&p if the model had some sort of unique movement. Even the in-house calibers like the P3000 are hard to copy.

I understand that theres the risk of frankenwatches though...

Sent from my SM-N920L using Tapatalk


----------



## Synequano (May 2, 2012)

Check out the long authentication check thread,there are fakes of in house movements too,even engraved P3000...

However there are some instances where sh*t happens and box gone missing in transit,happened to someone I know...


----------



## ksrao_74 (Apr 27, 2010)

I'm thinking about a pam without box and papers produced in 2008. Not sure if it was serviced in the past 12 years. So if I choose to send it to Panerai for service would they accept considering it doesn't carry any papers??
Would you advise buying a Pam 12 years old without any service history? Seller is a reputable one.
Thanks


----------



## mjrchabot (Apr 5, 2011)

ksrao_74 said:


> I'm thinking about a pam without box and papers produced in 2008. Not sure if it was serviced in the past 12 years. So if I choose to send it to Panerai for service would they accept considering it doesn't carry any papers??
> Would you advise buying a Pam 12 years old without any service history? Seller is a reputable one.
> Thanks


Papers are only relevant for warranty work. If it's an authentic PAM, of course they will service it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

